# Mama's Milk slings/Hotslings?



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anyone tried a Mama's Milk sling or Hotslings? I just ordered one of each and wondered if anyone has had any experiance with either...?

I thought about a ring sling but I didn't know how comfortable the "ring" would be on me and baby.

I had a Babybjorn but my 7 mos. hated it!

I am new to the sling thing so any help would be appreciated. Thanks! NAK...


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Could anyone maybe give me some suggestions as to what would be a good sling for somelike me, who has never used a sling/pouch before.?


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

My daughter is about thirteen pounds and I use the Hotsling for quick trips into the store. It's great because it's small and can fit in my bag without taking it over and it's easy enough to get her in and out of. I wouldn't attempt to wear her in it for more than an hour because it gets really uncomfortable, moreso than my Ellaroo lightly padded sling - the ring on this doesn't come in contact with her.

Mothering just had a babywearing issue that you may be able to order. Had lots of info on different types of carriers. Other than that I would just read and search the forum here and read elsewhere like crazy.


----------



## tanjarine (Apr 13, 2003)

I think the mamas milk on is adjustable?
Pouches are my favourite im sure you will do fine!


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a Momma's Milk adjustable pouch and never use it, because it is difficult to get the velcro adjusted so that it lays smoothly.

I recently borrowed a New Native from a friend, and have been loving it . . . I have also heard great things about Hotslings.

The pouch is great for short trips--so easy to get into! It does start to wear on the shoulder after awhile, though, so you may also want to look into a Mei Tai or wrap for longer periods of babywearing.


----------



## tanjarine (Apr 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birth Junky* 
I have a Momma's Milk adjustable pouch and never use it, because it is difficult to get the velcro adjusted so that it lays smoothly.


Thats interesting, for me an adjustable pouch doesnt make much sense, i think thats what i like about a pouch is there is no fussing. I think stretch pouches with a bit of leg padding is best and unpadded ring slings are great too. Mei tai's are awesome for long hikes or getting work done.


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree completely . . . we got the adjustable one because we figured both my husband (6'2") and I (5'8") would be able to wear it. Instead we got a sling that doesn't work for EITHER of us!









I love, love, LOVE my Maya Wrap--that thing has seen all sorts of use, and I have nursed DD in it while hiking, camping, and bowling (I got a strike!).


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone......I will give them a try and if they don't work I will try the Maya Wrap.... I actually had some time to get online and got a chance to search the forum and it seems like everyone who uses them seems to like them.

Thanks again!


----------



## joyfulmomof1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Another vote for hotslings! It can easily be folded up into a diaper bag for outings and is also great at home for lots of "up-down" which seems to happen frequently. Super comfortable and a very quick learning curve.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

hotslings are great! i didn't get mine till baby was 3 months unfortunatly! wish i wouldve had one sooner. it is uncomfortable after a really long wear, but it is the best thing for when you are zipping around town to a million places, none of which you plan on being for a while. for longer trips i use the ergo, for walks or if i am going to be wearing the kid for a long time...but nothing beats the quick and easy sling for when you just have to "run in for a second"


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I have a Mamma's Milk and LOVE it. I also had a hotsling when dd was a newborn and liked it alot but then I lost some baby weight and it became too big. That is why I like an adjustable pouch. I can change the size depending on if I want to wear it over a coat or without or as I lose weight. DH and I can also share it easily. It also comes with leg padding like the hot

I prefer the Aplix over zippers or snaps on an adjustable since I can get a perfect fit since I don't have to rely on the where the snaps or zippers are set.

A ring sling might be easier for some but I couldn;t figure them out when my dd was a newborn so pouches were a lifesaver!


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hotslings ROCK!!! I swear I'm collecting them....and I just ordered 2 more....the all black one that's on sale and the pink swim sling....can't wait!!


----------



## nevernever (Apr 19, 2006)

I used my hotsling from the time my son was born until he was 20 pounds, and just too heavy to carry with only one shoulder doing the work. I chose the hotsling because it was simple simple simple and it worked great for us.


----------

